# turtle tank setup



## lisajohnson (Oct 12, 2007)

can anyone post pictures of their turtle setups as i am interested to see
cheers
lisa


----------



## bump73 (Oct 12, 2007)

I've put these up before but as no one has posted i'll show them again

Indoor and Outdoor


----------



## lisajohnson (Oct 12, 2007)

thanx bump
there excellent!


----------



## dano85 (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Brettix (Oct 12, 2007)

WOW bump,that boat pond is unreal great idea.
what filter are you running on it


----------



## lisajohnson (Oct 12, 2007)

thanx dano
love the tank


----------



## addy (Oct 12, 2007)

Bump73....that outdoor tank is tops


----------



## bump73 (Oct 13, 2007)

Brettix said:


> WOW bump,that boat pond is unreal great idea.
> what filter are you running on it


 
It has a 4800l/hr pump in it ( a bit extreme but had it laying round) and has a 2lt bucket on the inlet with filter medium in it. Have to clean it about once every week or so but it only takes 5mins to wash it out with the hose.
Ben


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 13, 2007)

How do you stop your turtles from wandering off?


----------



## bump73 (Oct 13, 2007)

At the moment they are to small to get out, but i'm getting some perspex cut to extend the walls about 150mm and it will have a mesh lid so the local birds and cats:evil:don't hassle them to much...


----------

